# woodgrain on metal doors



## fletch007 (Feb 26, 2008)

Is there any reason to believe this won't last as long as a normal exterior latex paint job... X I M primer tinted to a butternut, covered with a reddish brown exterior latex cut 1:1 with Behr ultra deep exterior base (satin), then lightly dragged with a sponge to highlight the raised grain of the door. What do you think? Any sealer needed? Other thoughts?
Thanks, fletch


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

INT/EXT? I'd cover it with a clear for interior and if it doesn't receive direct sun, on the EXT as well for added durability.


----------



## fletch007 (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes, exterior, west face. I'm assuming most sealers will yellow with age.
fletch


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

fletch007 said:


> ...Behr... What do you think?...


For the love of all that is holy please stop using that crappy "paint"


fletch007 said:


> ...Other thoughts?...


Satan is here. He's come to collect your soul


fletch007 said:


> Is there any reason to believe this won't last as long as a normal exterior latex paint job


If it's not pealing off by fall I'll be shocked
But don't worry, it'll be gone by next year for sure
But that's the....stuff you are using...not your technique


fletch007 said:


> ...Any sealer needed?


Hmmm...as that's not the faux graining way I'm familiar with, I can't say for sure
Normally you would yes...but you used two exterior paints....
I think I would consider it, yes
Needed?....I couldn't say


----------



## fletch007 (Feb 26, 2008)

Which paint would you use Slickshift?


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

fletch007 said:


> Is there any reason to believe this won't last as long as a normal exterior latex paint job... X I M primer tinted to a butternut, covered with a reddish brown exterior latex cut 1:1 with Behr ultra deep exterior base (satin), then lightly dragged with a sponge to highlight the raised grain of the door. What do you think? Any sealer needed? Other thoughts?
> Thanks, fletch


Must be one of those textured steel doors with the woodgrain embossed in the surface? Never liked them, I'd just as soon make my own grain.


----------



## fletch007 (Feb 26, 2008)

That's a good looking door jackrabbit. The stabilty of steel and the rich look of wood. What do you think about my plan of attack on the raised grain garage door?
Fletch


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

fletch007 said:


> That's a good looking door jackrabbit. The stabilty of steel and the rich look of wood. What do you think about my plan of attack on the raised grain garage door?
> Fletch


I've never attempted graining with latex paints before so this is all speculation on my part. I'm not all that familiar with the XIM products, but if you're talking about an acrylic exterior grade primer that would be a good start. I also have no experience with Behr, but from most of what I've heard it is junk. If I were you I'd stick with high quality 100% acrylic paints. I think in addition to tinting your primer, I'd also put on a coat of finish paint in the butternut color, that way when you wipe off part of your "glaze" with a sponge you still have a fully coated door. I'd forget about putting on a sealer afterwards. Acrylic paint will stand up better on the exterior than any clear coat. Let us know how it turns out. And get some pictures.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

fletch007 said:


> Which paint would you use Slickshift?


Any of the premium exterior lines from Ben Moore, Sherwin Williams, Pittsburgh, California, or a local/regional brand in your area if you have one


----------



## MindsEyeDesign (Apr 11, 2008)

fletch007 said:


> Is there any reason to believe this won't last as long as a normal exterior latex paint job... X I M primer tinted to a butternut, covered with a reddish brown exterior latex cut 1:1 with Behr ultra deep exterior base (satin), then lightly dragged with a sponge to highlight the raised grain of the door. What do you think? Any sealer needed? Other thoughts?
> Thanks, fletch


I would seal it for sure, but I would also use gel stain or a oil based glaze for the wood graining. If you use just normal exterior paint I don't see it holding up long. You could possibly use a automotive clear coat to help protect from UV rays and weather conditions.

If you use gel stain I found that keeping the brush damp with mineral spirits really helps with the wood grain look.

Hope this helps....good luck and make sure to practice before you start.

Duane


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

wtf????that fibergalss door looked horrible,,,id strip it and begin again,,,,,

(unless the quality of the photograph put those vertical strokes in the bottom rail,,,,,and it doesnt appear so)


----------



## MindsEyeDesign (Apr 11, 2008)

johnthepainter said:


> wtf????that fibergalss door looked horrible,,,id strip it and begin again,,,,,
> 
> (unless the quality of the photograph put those vertical strokes in the bottom rail,,,,,and it doesnt appear so)


It must be your eyes dude, that door looks great to me. The graining is very natural.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I think it looks good but I do notice the vertical line on the bottom panel as well.


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

johnthepainter said:


> wtf????that fibergalss door looked horrible,,,id strip it and begin again,,,,,
> 
> (unless the quality of the photograph put those vertical strokes in the bottom rail,,,,,and it doesnt appear so)


It took me a little while before I realized that you were talking about me. I guess what threw me was when you referred to a fiberglass door, but after re-reading the entire thread I realized that there was only one door that you could be talking about and the door in question is steel, not fiberglass. You're certainly entitled to your opinion, but of all the people who have commented on it, you are the only one who has had anything negative to say about it. As for the vertical strokes that you see in the bottom rail, I put them there, on purpose. I thought it added some depth and realism to the door. I have no intention of stripping it and starting over and I also don't think I'll be changing my methods anytime soon.:no:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Stacy

I just figured out whats going on...I kept looking for the door in question and then realized I needed to click on the link you posted to see it.

I think your door looks really good. Having done a few miles of staining in recent years, I can appreciate the degree of difficulty, especially with a darker tone. The door looks great. It is quite clear to my eye that the vertical on the bottom is intentional, and not a result of bad staining. To me it evokes the look of curly maple with a "ribboned" looking grain. Its a subjective art, and different peoples "eyes" are evolved to different levels of sophistication. Nicely stained door...I would not be ashamed to see that hang on one of my jobs.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I figured they were there intentional also, I was just wondering why. Scott you put a nice perspective on it. By no means does it look bad. I couldn't do better


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I am really impressed with that kind of graining on a *steel* door. The dude rocked it. I wasnt calling you out at all MAK, but...John the painter missed the boat on that one totally. Its a pretty darn impressive stain job given the circumstances.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I am really impressed with that kind of graining on a *steel* door. The dude rocked it. I wasnt calling you out at all MAK, but...John the painter missed the boat on that one totally. Its a pretty darn impressive stain job given the circumstances.


I know Scott, but I also made mention to the stripes on the bottom panel.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

I didn't notice the stripes until you guys mentioned them. The bottom line is, thats a nice job even with the stripes.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

johnthepainter said:


> wtf????that fibergalss door looked horrible,,,id strip it and begin again,,,,,
> 
> (unless the quality of the photograph put those vertical strokes in the bottom rail,,,,,and it doesnt appear so)


WTF? you didn't do the work. WTF? He didn't do the work for you. He had enough pride in that job to share with us, maybe he will take another pic when it is hung. WTF? Could have given some positive criticism instead of being an arse.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> I know Scott, but I also made mention to the stripes on the bottom panel.


And you also said that it doesnt look bad. You were basically saying that it caught your eye, and you werent sure what the intent of the effect was. Thats a world of difference from saying WTF!

When Stacy comes back I think he will verify that he was going for the ribboned look of curly maple or quartersawn oak on that one piece. Its cool that he introduced it only on the bottom piece for a subtle effect. I dont mean to speak for Stacy, and I dont know him at all, but from a staining perspective I think that is the effect he was going for and I respect his work. That kind of graining with stain is beyond what I could do, and I am a pretty good stainer.


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> And you also said that it doesnt look bad. You were basically saying that it caught your eye, and you werent sure what the intent of the effect was. Thats a world of difference from saying WTF!
> 
> When Stacy comes back I think he will verify that he was going for the ribboned look of curly maple or quartersawn oak on that one piece. Its cool that he introduced it only on the bottom piece for a subtle effect. I dont mean to speak for Stacy, and I dont know him at all, but from a staining perspective I think that is the effect he was going for and I respect his work. That kind of graining with stain is beyond what I could do, and I am a pretty good stainer.


 
First of all, thanks to everyone for all the kind remarks. It's always nice to hear positive feedback. I even appreciated the negative feedback. I'm really not offended by johnthepainter's remarks. If he honestly thinks that it looks horrible, then he should say so. I'm sure there are plenty here on this forum who would make my graining jobs look pathetic by comparison, and for all I know, John is one of them.

And yes vermont, ribboned or curly or quartersawn, whatever you want to call it, that is the look I was going for. But it is not on just that one piece. It is present on most of the door. It is just the most prevalent on the bottom rail.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

im sorry if i ofended the craftsman that stained this door,,,

is this the type of a forum that everyone praises each others work, or a forum that offers honest critique???

the wtf portion of my post was overkill, but i was totally amazed that all of these pro painters were giving this door praise

just honest critique of a picture that was posted here


----------

